# 820/801 Visa App



## luke&kirsty (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi,
I'm wondering if I can have some feedback regarding sponsor's financial position. Is there criteria that needs to be met?
I have 2 small kids, and an studying, and only beginning to build a home beauty business. My partner has f/t work but am I supposed to prove I can support him?
Thankyou for any help
Kirsty(Aus) & Luke(UK)


----------



## Lisa.Scarlette (Feb 27, 2014)

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1127.pdf 
That gives you information on partner visas  Page 35 - 38 explains what criteria they're looking for and what evidence to provide. I don't think it ever outright says you need to prove you can support yourself/eachother (it might be different with kids in the picture) but the financial bit does mention things like:
_"• evidence of any joint ownership of real estate or other major assets (for example, cars, appliances)
and any joint liabilities (for example, loans, insurance);
• sharing of finances;
• legal commitments that you and your partner have undertaken as a couple;
• evidence that you and your partner have operated joint bank accounts for a reasonable period of
time
• sharing of household bills and expenses."_

So basically, the other evidence you provide will establish that you have money anyways. We used our joint bank account as evidence, and included bank statements to prove it's an active account we both contribute to.


----------

